# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Yêu cầu phần mềm >  Foxit Reader 4.3.0 Build 1110

## tuoiyeux

*foxit reader 4.3*

*foxit reader is a free pdf document viewer and printer, with incredible small size, breezing-fast launch speed and amazingly rich feature set. in the past, you have to download a huge pdf reader from another software company, go through a lengthy installation process and wait for an annoying splash window to disappear just to open a pdf document.*

*features:*

*easy-to-use review and commenting tools*
* add comments or suggestions using notes.
* highlight, underline, or use one of many other tools to bring attention to specific text.
* easily correct mistakes by cancelling the last action with redo & undo feature.
*new editing tools include typewriter, callout, textbox, and measure tools*
* add your comments on your pdf document
* use typewriter tool to fill forms.
* create comments in a callout text box.
* measure distances and areas of objects in pdf documents.
*free spell checker for comments*
* find any spelling errors and highlight them with squiggly lines.
*multimedia support: add images, movies, links and file attachments to any pdf document*
* add /edit /play multimedia in pdf files
* add an image to a pdf; adjust its size, and position, change the appearance, etc...
* attach pdf files and other types of files to a pdf document.
*text viewer & text converter*
* view the whole text content of a pdf file.
* convert a whole pdf document into a simple text file
*add/edit/modify bookmarks*
* easily modify the bookmarks in a pdf file.
*safe mode settings in installation*
* set safe mode settings during initial installation
* streamline the workflow by setting the option of safe reading mode
* enhanced secure user experience.
* enhance protection when receiving a pdf file.
*what's new in foxit reader 4.3:*
* viewing the pdfs embedded in html. foxit reader 4.3 supports the viewing of pdf documents that are embedded inside html, giving users many advantages and flexibility when viewing pdf files. also, reading a pdf in an html page operates the same as any other pdf document viewed in foxit reader. the same tool bar options are available in all pdf documents.
*operating system:*
* windows ®7 (32-bit & 64-bit)
* windows vista® home basic, home premium, business, ultimate or enterprise with or without service pack 1 (32-bit & 64-bit)
* windows® xp home, professional or table pc edition with service pack 2 or 3 (32bit & 64-bit)

*homepage*
download foxit reader 4.3.0 build 1110 [.exe] | 7.48 mb
download foxit reader 4.3.0 build 1110 [.msi] | 7.39 mb
download foxit reader 4.3.0 build 1110 [.zip] | 5.55 mb
-----------------------
tin tổng hợp từ: http://toitutin.com

----------


## sang8382

nếu trên đời có foxit reader thi adobe reader tắt điện
cũng như đã béo còn thích chạy maratong

----------


## bebanve

> nếu trên đời có foxit reader thi adobe reader tắt điện
> cũng như đã béo còn thích chạy maratong


chú có vẻ thích samsung nhỉ, đây ko phải là chỗ cho những lời nói ko suy nghĩ nhé ... hoặc học hỏi hoặc đóng góp hoặc biến, một người chẳng là gì:a:

----------

